# BIEDENHARN CANDY CO. bottles



## carobran (Dec 12, 2011)

Am i the only one that thinks these bottles get way too much attention?....their not rare by any means(theres been at least 5 or 6 on ebay in the last couple months).....everybody wants to buy them because they were the first coke bottlers,but theres just as much chance that the hutchs held the soda water that they originally bottles as there is that it held coke.........i saw one of the Biedenharn SS cokes at the flea market with a price of $55,which is crazy,........theres one on ebay thats only up to 20 something dollars..........what are your thoughts?[8|]


----------



## carobran (Dec 12, 2011)

Are you kidding me?!?![8|]www.ebay.com/itm/1st-Coca-Cola-Biedenharn-Hutch-/280774447040?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415f760fc0


----------



## carobran (Dec 12, 2011)

see what i mean??........they aint exactly the hardest bottle to come by[8|]....www.ebay.com/csc/i.html?rt=nc&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=biedenharn&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought the one on the bottom of the list in your last link. w/ coca - cola script .. Idn,,  Id never buy one for over $40 in great condition. I just wanted one for my collection. 

 With my experience they are fairly common. There is just tooo many other nice straight side Coke variants I want soo the Bidenharn ones don't get any of my attention.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's a little info on the chronology of the Coca Cola bottle ...

 Link:  http://www.retroplanet.com/blog/retro-memories/remember-when/coca-cola-bottle-shapes/

 SPB


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 13, 2011)

If the Biedenharn hutches had some sort of insignia to prove they once held Coke I bet they would be more valuable than any embossed Coca Cola hutch .... but... they don't []


----------



## carobran (Dec 13, 2011)

yep,why couldnt they have had a little more consideration for bottle collectore a hundered years i the future??[]..........i honestly dont find the hutches very attractive bottles any way,if i find one for a decent price ill get it for my Miss. collecton but i wont pay a dime over $35...[8|]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't find them very aesthetic either..


----------



## carobran (Jan 11, 2012)

Heres a good example of this bottle going way too high once again.....www.ebay.com/itm/BIEDNHARN-CANDY-CO-VICKSBURG-MISS-COCA-COLA-MISSISSIPPI-COKE-/220929233211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337068913b


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> Heres a good example of this bottle going way too high once again.....www.ebay.com/itm/BIEDNHARN-CANDY-CO-VICKSBURG-MISS-COCA-COLA-MISSISSIPPI-COKE-/220929233211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337068913b


 
  Why do you say this bottle is over priced?  Is it the vast number of years you have been collecting? Is it the countless shows you have attended?  The hundreds of bottles you have bought and sold?

 or

 Is it your simplistic naivety to be accepted as one whose opinion should carry weight by parroting an opinion that you yourself has not formulated?

 Considering the last example of said bottle sold for  $170.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Coca-Cola-SCRIPT-bottle-Biedenharn-Candy-Co-Vicksburg-Mississippi-Crown-top-/110794384741?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19cbdc2565

 why at $70.00 with 8+ bidders do you consider this bottle overpriced.

 Knowing Mississippi bottles are your forte, please retort.


----------



## carobran (Jan 11, 2012)

Well,First off these bottles are a pet peive(did i spell that right) of mine.They are not rare in the least bit.There are 2 sitting at the flea market here now,one with COCA-COLA and one without,and theres are at least 1 on ebay at almost all times.I just get tired of ebay sellers throwing that first Coke bottler thing out there to make it sell,when,unless its one of the crowns embossed with Coca-Cola,there is a good chance that bottle never held anything except soda water.[]


----------



## carobran (Jan 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 And I'll have you know that my opinion can carry at least 1.2 oz's of weight,1.6 if im having a good day![:-][8D]


----------



## Uncle_Jarvis (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats a good looking bottle.. Its not overpriced. 

 I'd expect it to fetch at least $85-$130 


 If you don;t like em' don't buy em' 

 Times are changing my good man. Theres obviously a demand. Shit... if that bottle goes for less than $100 I may grab it.. Its one of the better embossed variants.. 

 [8D]




> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> Heres a good example of this bottle going way too high once again.....www.ebay.com/itm/BIEDNHARN-CANDY-CO-VICKSBURG-MISS-COCA-COLA-MISSISSIPPI-COKE-/220929233211?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337068913b


----------



## madman (Jan 12, 2012)

if there so common ill take 3.............


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 13, 2012)

They come out in swarms, it seems! Alot like the MY-Coca from Lexington KY. Concerning the BCC ,I remember a few years ago, I picked up 3 for 10-12 bucks apiece! An ebay seller listed about 20 at one time then. I sold all of them locally for double my buy price. Then they dryed up. Demand drives the prices on these, and I believe there will always be a strong demand, based on the historical element of this early Coke product. I see the same buyer demand for the WARNERS SAFE CURE bottles and amber Memphiis Straight side Coke bottles. One is listed everyday on ebay, yet a good example still brings over $100 dollars!


----------



## CreekWalker (Jan 16, 2012)

It brought over $153. Will we ever learn any better to buy relics forever touted as the last remaining legendary survivors of a bygone era .  I believe that's why we continue to dig in subteranean pits!


----------

